# Flying Monkeys live im SWR



## Raschauer (27. April 2010)

Am Donnerstag sendet der SWR um 19 Uhr einen Bericht für die Landesschau live aus dem Bikepark in Ingelheim.

Also anschauen,staunen und wundern und sehen was unsere Jugend drauf hat

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## f.topp (27. April 2010)

Coole sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raschauer (29. April 2010)

So das Lampenfieber ist wieder weg
War ne Supersache Ein Lob an alle Flying Monkeys and friends


----------



## f.topp (29. April 2010)

Weiter so würde mich über einen link zum beitrag freuen...


----------



## X-Präsi (30. April 2010)

Geile Aktion! Gibts das Ding schon irgendwo im Web?


----------



## Raschauer (30. April 2010)

Leider hab ich web noch nichts gesehen. Ab nächsten Freitag gibts aber ein Bericht beim ZDF auf der TIVI Homepage. Sobald ich was habe gibt es einen Link


----------



## Raschauer (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
leider habe ich vom SWR noch keinen Link. Ich versuche aber das Video irgendwie online zu stellen.
Hier aber schonmal ein Link zum Beitrag vom ZDF.
http://www.tivi.de/tiviVideos/beitrag/1039198?view=flash

Viel Spaß beim anschauen.
Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (8. Mai 2010)

Genial !!!

Sehr schönes Filmchen!!!

Ähhhm, wer ist eigentlich nochmal dieser Mann mit dem dicken Bauch, der da mal kurz im Bild auftaucht .?????

Weiter so  !

VG Marion


----------



## X-Präsi (8. Mai 2010)

Klasse Werbung für den Sport und für die Flying Monkeys 

Dominik, Jasmine und den unermüdlichen Clemens und Miriam alle


----------



## matthias2003 (8. Mai 2010)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> ...
> Ähhhm, wer ist eigentlich nochmal dieser Mann mit dem dicken Bauch, der da mal kurz im Bild auftaucht .?????
> ...



Das ist ja gemein, er hat doch noch Rücken!

Wirklich ein toller Film! Finde ich absolut klasse! 
Matthias


----------



## Werner (10. Mai 2010)

Super-Sache, was zu sagen war ist bereits weiter oben gesagt worden.

Weiter so...
...Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (27. Mai 2010)

Klasse Film! Und bange sind Eure Mädels und Jungs selbst vor der Kamera nicht .


----------

